# zero hour wont run



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

i just installed windows 7 ultimate 64bit . all my games are now running except for my c&c zero hour. can some one pls help me. i already install a directX 9.0c.. still doenst work.. 

im using a 
amd x2 4600
1gb 8800gt
4gb ram
160 hd


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

amd x2 4600
1gb 8800
4gb ram
160 hd
windows 7 ultimate 64 bit

i have tried all the things that i can think of.. i need help


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

If someone doesn't answer here soon I would ask one of the MOD's to move my thread to the Games Forum.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

merging threads. You were right the first time to request it be moved. 

thanks, 

v


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

hi smeegle and valis.. dont you have any links that can help me?.. please post here.. im not really good with computers or in forums..


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

scumbert said:


> i just installed windows 7 ultimate 64bit . all my games are now running except for my c&c zero hour. can some one pls help me. i already install a directX 9.0c.. still doenst work..
> 
> im using a
> amd x2 4600
> ...


Please be more specific with "doesnt work" does it not install? Does it throw errors? Does it install but not load?

I know the sims 2 will absolutely NOT run on my pc if I am on vista, but on XP it is fine. And in months of trying to fix the problem I still have not found a way to make it work.


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

i have installed a no disc required zero hour.. its installed on a partition.. i have reformated my computer ang it always still runs also the rest of my games.. no on windows 7 this game will not run.. ive tried it on admin setting also on the run it in xp mode.. nothing works.. i also have tried the option.ini suggest, but still it doesnt work


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Reinstall and try again. Running Vista 64 Ultimate and Zero Hour works flawlessly here.


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

wiley8425 said:


> Reinstall and try again. Running Vista 64 Ultimate and Zero Hour works flawlessly here.


i just reinstalled it.. it still wont work.. but i got my juice2 to work.. its like a trade off.. lol.. but i still want my zero hour


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tried this?

2. right click on the .exe file that launches the game (or the shortcut on your desktop), select "Properties", and set the following:

-under the "Shortcut" tab set Run: Maximized
-under the compatibility tab set Compatibility mode for "windows XP service pack 2" but make sure you click it and make the check mark in the box black, not grey.
-then, after you do the step above, click "Run this program as administrator" and then click "Set these settings for all users" and then apply everything, ok, etc.

The game should run now and the movie and sounds will play. Please let me know if you have trouble.


Seems to be working for other people.


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

it still didnt work.. it statrs with the menu to choose to unlock boss and quick start.. then when i execute it the logo appears.. then the whole screen turns balck as would anygame start then it just goes back to desktop


----------



## playtom (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you tell me if you installed in the default directory and whether or not any add-on is present? 

I used to run a modification on Zero Hour that had a different target path than the shortcut specified simply because i didn't install Zero Hour in the default C:/ path. Manual editing of the shortcut files might help you in this sense.


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

i am now able to run the original generals.. the part one version but i still cant run the zero hour.. i think im getting close.. can anyone help isolate the problem.. by the way can you be more specific about the paths.. im not that good with those stuff


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Right click on the ZH Icon on the desktop and choose Properties, see what is says for the Target (path)

and do the same for C&C


----------



## scumbert (Nov 28, 2009)

ah okay.. im running them inside there folders.. not using a short cut yet.. i think i need help with the option.ini.. i tried the one in C&C which works but will not in my zero hour..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

scumbert said:


> *i have installed a no disc required zero hour.. its installed on a partition.. *i have reformated my computer ang it always still runs also the rest of my games.. no on windows 7 this game will not run.. ive tried it on admin setting also on the run it in xp mode.. nothing works.. i also have tried the option.ini suggest, but still it doesnt work


perhaps this is the problem...


----------

